# SPECTRE and HYDRA



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2014)

Is it me, or are these logos very similar?


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 6, 2014)

Huh! I would have called myself at least a casual Bond fan but I can't remember ever seeing an actual symbol for SPECTRE before now. Interesting.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2014)

WayneLigon said:


> Huh! I would have called myself at least a casual Bond fan but I can't remember ever seeing an actual symbol for SPECTRE before now. Interesting.




In that case, check out these older variations, plus the one from the upcoming movie:


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 6, 2014)

The "tentacles into everything" motif is pretty common. It would be interesting to see if there are any other symbols like that in popular fiction.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 6, 2014)

Hail, SPECTRE!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## megamania (Dec 16, 2014)

Spectre..... controlled by a mindflayer?!?


----------



## MarkB (Dec 16, 2014)

megamania said:


> Spectre..... controlled by a mindflayer?!?




Stolen dreams he will pour in your ear
But his will can reveal all your fears
For an enthralled girl knows when he's touched her
It's the touch of death

From Mister Mindflayer
Clever girl, beware of his psychic chains
His mind's disdain
He loves only brains
Only brains
He loves brains
Only brains
He loves braaaaiiiins


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 17, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> The "tentacles into everything" motif is pretty common. It would be interesting to see if there are any other symbols like that in popular fiction.





I don't know about fiction but for fifteen years I've lived in fear of the ENtopus . . .


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 17, 2014)

Cthulhu, it is all about Cthulhu.  Strange symbols, secret societies, funky handshakes and salutes.


----------

